# Pagina de robotica interesante



## andresd0 (Ago 24, 2008)

http://www.botmag.com

muy bien documentada, lo malo es que esta en ingles, hay resto de imagenes y por lo menos por ahi se entiende, esquemas (aunque utilizan un formato raro y no encontre con que abrirlos) videos de todo un poco inclusive wi-fi


----------

